# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Znaci porodjaja

## Ana....Ivan...Srecko

Mene zanima da li sluzavi cep bez krvi moze da znaci da ce porodjaj uslediti?40 sam nedelja i desilo se da mi je jutros ispao beli sluzavi cep ali nije bilo krvi na njemu...Pomoc

----------

